# New Tropical Hibiscus



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 18, 2010)

You've seen the 'Rose-of-Sharon' and a few of the other 'Tropicals' from a few weeks ago.

A couple weeks ago I happened upon these 2 Tropicals...... and was more than pleased as you'll see! ( and the price for both plants was $20 )





Not sure what the name of this one is ( I saw it last year ).. what would you call it?


















I've been patiently awating the appearence of this one.. and it finally displayed it's beauty this morning! -





This is known as "Golden HALO".. I can see why.

WOW!!! -











And it has several big buds ready to hatch...

Terry K


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## terryo (Jul 18, 2010)

They are all tropical? So what do you do in the winter? Do you take them in? The yellow one is so BIG. They're both beautiful.


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2010)

Amazing pics!!!


----------



## Traveller (Jul 19, 2010)

Gorgeous Hibiscus. Thanks for posting.

I've got 2 in bloom at the moment also.
A triple pink and a yellow with a red center.
I'll post pics if it's not threadjacking?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 19, 2010)

terryo said:


> They are all tropical? So what do you do in the winter? Do you take them in? The yellow one is so BIG. They're both beautiful.



Thanks, that's the plan TerryO...

***********************************************

THIS is BIG -






As a small/young plant the blooms are 6+".. they are* HARDY* and reach only about 4' tall x 4' wide - a good sized shrub!

Take a look at the cluster of buds.. each bud is well over 1" -







The local Fairgrounds has old 'Hardy' hibiscus shrub that are huge -






That's a 9+" span -






Terry K



Traveller said:


> Gorgeous Hibiscus. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I've got 2 in bloom at the moment also.
> A triple pink and a yellow with a red center.
> I'll post pics if it's not threadjacking?



Of course.. post pics!


----------



## Isa (Jul 19, 2010)

They are HUGE! Hermy would go crazy if they saw them


----------



## Traveller (Jul 20, 2010)

Those hibiscus are absolutely gorgeous.

Here are pics of our two.
Sorry they are not the best photos, it was raining and
I wasn't taking my time, might have gotten wet don't you know
and melted. lol











All 4 of our tortoises love eating blooms and leaves from these plants, although
I do try to leave the flowers for a bit just to enjoy the colors.

The yellow flower is looking a little tired, but we had just had an all night rain, 
pretty hard at times also.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 20, 2010)

Sue is that a 'pale' pink? I like it! And I have the 'yellow' w/red-heart also!

That "Golden-Halo" amazes me -






Same $13 plant -






Wonder what the next blooms will look like?





Terry K


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 20, 2010)

LOVE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 23, 2010)

Numm nummm nummm!


----------



## terryo (Jul 23, 2010)

That top pink one is the one that I got. It still hasn't bloomed yet, although there are some buds on it. What beautiful pictures!


----------



## Traveller (Jul 23, 2010)

Arg!
The pink one I posted is fairly dark but only produced one flower this year.
We babysat our daughters' Rottie over the Christmas/New Years holidays and he decided
he liked the taste of my houseplants?
That's my story and I'm sticking too it.

How can you can get angry at family pets


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 23, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Arg!
> The pink one I posted is fairly dark but only produced one flower this year.
> We babysat our daughters' Rottie over the Christmas/New Years holidays and he decided
> he liked the taste of my houseplants?
> ...



OH! O.K. - so you are blaming the demise of your houseplants on your daughters LARGE carnivorous canine - who spotted something 'colorful' and thought it looked like something to taste??? Good story...... booooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Traveller (Jul 24, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Arg!
> ...



Hahahaha Yep just this one particular plant, it's a tree and every time he walked by it he'd take a bite of it. It looked so tired I was amazed it bloomed at all.


----------



## zoogrl (Jul 24, 2010)

What beautiful plants! Think I will be searching for some for myself & my russian!


----------

